# The boys



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Aren't they magnificent? Click to enlarge


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a sight and yes they are magnificent. Are they your neighbors?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, they are spotted in various places and sometimes on the farm next to me. I just hope they don't come through my front yard and wreck it. One of these days it might happen. But I don't see them that often. They spend a lot of time in this one big, huge farm land a couple 2-3 miles away and I'll sometimes see them on my way to the beach I like and that's a treat. That's a smaller herd. Most of them are here: https://www.myolympicpark.com/park/roosevelt President Roosevelt created the park to preserve the dwindling numbers of elk and they are protected. The Roosevelt elk are why the Olympic National Park was created.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is the time of year when you can sometimes hear them bugling...rutting season. And then you hear the coyotes after the bugling. This is what I hear many nights: 



 Then you wake up super tired as though your sleep had been interrupted a lot during the night. :argh: The elk stir up the little rodents and things in fields as they walk and then the coyotes come along behind them to hunt and eat those little rodents. 

Check this out if you never heard elk sounds. 




When I lived in north Idaho, I stepped out on my porch sometimes at night. (that's when I smoked) And one night, it sounded like it was right around the corner of my house practically. I had a woodsy area and pasture land on my property. It was sounding so close.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Oh my gosh that would be so amazing! I really envy that you live somewhere in the country or woods, that you get to hear these beautiful sounds! Oh if we could only change places for a week! 

Here you would hear sounds of people talking too loudly in the hall, doors being slammed shut, lawnmowers, edge trimmers and leaf blowers, motorcycles speeding by on the interstate and all other sorts of lovely sound. 

Hahaha! Yes, I know you wouldn’t switch places with me for a heartbeat!  I am planning on moving to Colorado, Maybe South Dakota or Wyoming in the next few years. Would love to experience similar sounds as yours. Just lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! Fabulous!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

jojogal001 said:


> Oh my gosh that would be so amazing! I really envy that you live somewhere in the country or woods, that you get to hear these beautiful sounds! Oh if we could only change places for a week!
> 
> Here you would hear sounds of people talking too loudly in the hall, doors being slammed shut, lawnmowers, edge trimmers and leaf blowers, motorcycles speeding by on the interstate and all other sorts of lovely sound.
> 
> ...


I had to chuckle because I'm actually within the city limits. It's just a weird small city where country is all over the place, even right behind Walmart. There's a lot of farm land. And I have farmland behind me and next to my next door neighbor. It is really the best of both worlds...convenience and country all in one. I do hear motor cycles. My next door neighbor and the couple across the road have Harleys. lol. Everyone is friends pretty much here, as it's a community with a lot of retired people. Today, Matisse & Maurice got to go out on the street in front of my house and play with my neighbor's golden retriever. The street barely has anyone coming and if they do, they're go slowly and we call the dogs back...perfect visibility etc. So the street in this case is pretty safe. Then they ran over to the farm land. Of course, I don't let the poodles go too far for fear of eagles. But they had a good romp and the golden is getting so much better about being careful. He's so cute and finally getting the picture how to not step on the poodles. They all had a blast. 

But yes, at night often, I hear those animals, especially this time of year...and sandpipers. Noisy critters. And in the morning I hear seagulls sometimes...thankfully, not all the time. They can be loud and annoying.

And lawn mowers yes. But I don't mind that sound. I think that's awesome that you're thinking of moving to one of those lovely states. I thought about Wyoming at one time...nice state. Conservative. ROFLOL! But snow! I'm so done with snow after living in north Idaho. If you like that, you can look at Idaho too...nice state. Actually very awesome. But I'm really fond of Washington where I've lived most of my life. The climate here where I am is very nice, mild and hardly ever snow except for last winter. OMG! LOL. I thought I was done with that. Keep us posted when you decide you're going to move. That could be very fun. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

PB,

I grew up in Alaska which has a large moose population. I remember making a "moose call" as a camp arts/crafts project. You take one of those old large coffee cans like Maxwell House, poke a hole in the bottom and tie a strip of rubber so that the rubber hangs inside the can. The rubber has to be wet. You hold the can under one arm and reach into the can with your hand and pull rapidly on the rubber strap. Voila- moose noises. Be careful where you do this!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Newport said:


> PB,
> 
> I grew up in Alaska which has a large moose population. I remember making a "moose call" as a camp arts/crafts project. You take one of those old large coffee cans like Maxwell House, poke a hole in the bottom and tie a strip of rubber so that the rubber hangs inside the can. The rubber has to be wet. You hold the can under one arm and reach into the can with your hand and pull rapidly on the rubber strap. Voila- moose noises. Be careful where you do this!


Bwa-ha-ha-ha-ha...:laugh:can you make a video of yourself doing this? It sounds hilarious. I don't ever drink coffee that comes in those cans anymore so I think I'm out of luck. Anyhow, here in Washington, we don't have moose. Or would that be meece? :act-up: Thanks for such an amusing story. It really made my morning much better. :highfive:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Look what these dumb people do...harrass the poor animal and then call it aggressive. Well...I guess he is but for a reason. Why do people press in on animals like this, especially during the rut? Especially when they're warned not to? Dumb. Good for this woman when the ranger came along just in time.

https://denver.cbslocal.com/2019/09...k-employee-brian-berg-called-hero-aggressive/


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

PB I actually do get wildlife here, and hear very beautiful sounds. It’s mostly birds (I have a lake behind my condo) but have seen otters along the bank also. Here are some pics. 




























This Eagle is at the Audubon Society and can’t be released...








I also have a pair of bald eagles across the lake. 

This hawk is also at the Audubon Society



























This is a sandhill crane. They are about 3 feet or taller at the head. They have the greatest (and loudest sounds).









And for good measure I included a sunset pic I took from my balcony. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow, that is scary.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Very pretty Jojoba, it is nice to look out your window and see such beautiful wildlife.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I just watched that video. Honestly, how stupid can people be? That isn’t the first video I’ve seen of that happening. Can’t Estes Park do anything? Maybe forbid people from getting out of their cars during rutting? People forget that while elk, moose, even deer are beautiful, the bulls can be aggressive when provoked. Sigh... there is a line from Big Bang Theory that is on a t shirt I have. “I cry because others are stupid and it makes me sad. “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The does can also be aggressive when they have babies. I had one stalk me on a hike once. Scary.

That is just gorgeous where you live Jojo. Absolutely beautiful birds. What a pretty view you get of that lake and the sunset! How very peaceful. I love the amazing birds that live near water. One of my favorites is the blue heron. Could there be alligators in that water?

Fabulous photography too! 


Yes, about Estes park...they should indeed keep people from getting out of their cars during the rutting season. It is very stupid.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

One time, in the 28 years I’ve lived here, has there been an alligator in the lake. Pretty much all the drain pipes and canals are blocked off with chain link fencing so they can’t get in here. 

But what was scary for me, was years and years ago, when I had my border collie, I used to throw the ball in the water for her. She loved it. I was playing with her just after dark, and a car pulled up behind me. Sure enough, out in the water, about 40 feet in front of us, I saw the red eyes of an alligator! 

Well I freaked, and TG P.J. Listened so well. She came right with me when I called her and went home. A few days later they removed the gator and took him somewhere else. Last time she played in the water after dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Can't the alligators get places by walking? I mean...if they block off the water entries with screen, that is good. But what about the wandering gators? It's great that it's not common. But boy, that would scare me if my dog were one of the rare victims. Yikes!:afraid: I've lived and still do with various wild animals but somehow gators really freak me out.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes, they can get places by walking. But the other lake near me also have all their waterways blocked, and, will also have any gators removed. One walking far enough to get to us would be spotted and removed. Thank goodness! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, I get it. So they are usually spotted if wandering along. Good. Whew!


----------

